# Australian footballers to act as multicultural ambassadors



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australian footballers from a wide range of international backgrounds are helping people from other countries to settle into their communities when they arrive in the country. The Australia Football League has named a new set of multicultural ambassadors including Setanta O'hAilpin who comes originally from Ireland and Alipate Carlile from Fiji. The Greater Western Sydney [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian footballers to act as multicultural ambassadors...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

